

Startup Quote: Billy Chasen, co-founder, Stickybits - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2595788622

======
raychancc
We have an easily explainable product, but people only get it by example.

\- Billy Chasen (@billychasen)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2595788622>

